# من عنده برنامج روبوت ماستر لماستر كام اكس 5



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه الرسالة موجهه للأخ الفاضل حمدي جزاه الله خير على وجه الخصوص وللإخوة الفضلاء من رواد الملتقى عموما


من عنده برنامج روبوت ماستر يعمل كإضافة لبرنامج ماستر كام وينتج ملفات للماكينات على شكل روبوت

فليتفضل برفعه وشكرا سلفا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 يونيو 2011)

انا وجدته ولكن لماستر كام اكس 3 فقط

ولا اعلم هل هناك اصدار لماستر كام اكس 5 ام لا؟


----------



## حمدى 12 (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم ياخى طارق بلال نزل الإصدار ل Mastercam X5 MU1
Robotmaster V5 for Mastercam X5 MU1

ولكن لم اجد الا الاصدار 
Robotmaster for Mastercam X4 MU1
ftp://ftp.unicam-support.de/.hidden/Mastercam/Versionen/X4/MU1/Robotmaster_for_Mastercam_X4_MU1.zip


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير أخي الحبيب حمدي انا وجدت اصدار من روبوت ماستر لماستر كام اكس3 

بس مش لاقي لماستر كام اكس 5

وبعدين ممكن ترسل لي عنوانك في رساله على الخاص علشان نتواصل معا إذا لم يكن عندك مانع لأنك مانع استقبال الرسائل الخاصه


----------

